# what to do



## ananya (Nov 2, 2012)

i have a lutino cockatiel(hen) and a grey whitefaced cockatiel(male).they are about 18 months old.i bought them from a local breeder. they are healthy and quite normal.i feed them green lettuce,cuttlebone, spray millet and special seed mix.i also add a few drops of multivitamin syrup in their drinking water.the hen is very active.she coos and calls all the day and try to get attention of the male.in fact,she does her best to attract the male.but my male is very much uninterested in her.he sits with his back at her.and stays quiet all the day.he is very eager to make friends with me,he calls and coos his head off whenever he sees me coming.he also likes my lutino lovebird and blue masked lovebird(both are female)whose enclosure is right next to the cockatiels' cage.i have kept only this pair in the cage of 4'(L)x3'(W)x4'(H).he shows absolutely no interest in kiki.(my hen).
i want them to breed and kiki is very eager to do so,but jiko(my male tiel) is not at all interested.i had put up a nest-box with additional arrangements earlier.kiki inspected it eagerly,but jiko started avoiding both the nest box and kiki as well.he occasionally fought with kiki,and today after watching them in a serious row,i took out the box.jiko is normal but kiki has gone mad.what should i do now?should i change the nest box and bring another one?kiki is very fond of jiko,(inspite of lack of response from his side),so i dont think i can get a new mate for kiki.please help me out of this peculiar situation.
(i would really love to have a few cockatiel chicks)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No more boxes. They aren't bonded so adding a box just adds issues. You need to give them more time. How much time I don't know. It all depends on the birds. And then you have to realize that they may never bond and you may need another male for Kiki.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

let em get used to each other more.. 
hope that helps


----------



## bradjo (Oct 25, 2012)

Roxy Culver gave you very good advice. It's also important to realize that these little birds can be surprisingly aggressive and can kill or seriously maim a 'mate'. Although aggression is more frequently seen amongst the 'tiels larger relatives it can happen in 'tiels. So until you see your two birds acting like a very loving pair don't add a nestbox back into the mix. Also keep a close eye on them with or without nestbox as they can get into fights especially as hormones are rising and falling.


----------



## Wogetorenk (Sep 11, 2012)

keep them togethor for a while as from this they would be familiar with each other and i am sure this would help a lot in this matter


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Definitely take down the nestbox until they develop a pair bond and start mating frequently. In addition to the fighting problems, Kiko might start laying infertile eggs if she has a nestbox stimulating her hormone levels, and that isn't good for her health.

Another thing to consider... are you sure that Jiko is really male? If you post a picture, we can help to confirm this.


----------



## ananya (Nov 2, 2012)

*reply*

hi, i read all your suggestions.on putting back the nest-box,their crazyness has reduced for the time being.all is as it was prior of removing the nest.i have uploaded some pics of jiko and kiki.i know that the pics are not very clear and the images are grainy.but this is the best of what i have right now.kiki is calling and cooing and jiko is as he was(cold hearted and totally not interested in kiki). will kiki calm if i bring a lutino male tiel and house jiko in another cage with a female of his own kind?i will be very grateful if any of you can say if kiki is female and jiko is male.i know it is hard to tell from the pics i sent,but please try and help me get out of this problem.i can no more bear the sorrow of kiki.i am determined to help her find a good mate and be happy and content.from my heart i want my birds to be happy.and i am ready to do everything possible for me to help them.
thanks again for your suggestions friends.
-ananya


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Jiko is definitely male, although he's normal grey not whiteface. It looks like he's carrying the whiteface gene though. 

You can help Kiko feel happier by reducing her hormone levels, so that she doesn't feel the urgent need to breed that she's feeling right now. There's information on how to do that at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330


----------



## ananya (Nov 2, 2012)

*progress*

giving them time is the best of what i can do.taking out that box and returning it again the next day had helped quite a bit.jiko is showing interest in kiki(to kiki's great delight!).they are sitting closer on the same perch,without fighting(for the first time since they have been with me!) and eating together.they are showing mutual attraction.so i will just let them continue and hope for the best.

thanks for your advices.they have helped me greatly.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

We were actually recommending that you take the box out and *leave* it out for some time because birds need to bond before mating and that takes many months..


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

DON'T put the box back! That defeats the whole purpose of what you are trying to do. You want them to bond, not fight with each other. Since they don't see each other as mates they can't bond with a box in the cage. Wait until they have bonded and then put the box back, not before that.


----------



## ananya (Nov 2, 2012)

*chaos*

i removed the box as you suggested.they made a great fuss and bit me hard.
but after that both started screaming and screeching, they fought so viciously that i had to separate them. then in their separate compartments , they simply sat still and refused to eat and drink. what should i do now? they have not touched a single grain or drink water for 2 days. 
but it was after the removal of the box that jiko suddenly turned all his interest in kiki and showed affection towards her.
today i put them back together, they stopped screaming but are very upset and are searching for the box dearly. they haven't quarreled or fought but are still refusing to eat.
i am in dilemma , what to do. i don't want to harm them but also want them to bond. should i wait and watch them closely and give them more time? will they starve to death if i do not return the box? please help me!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Just leave the box out, they haven't stopped eating because you removed the box. They have stopped eating because of the stress of giving them the box then removing it then doing it again, and then separating them. They should be eating again within a day.


----------

